# NFS Underground 2 Problem



## Leito.SR

hey guys i've a problem with my NFS Underground 2

it works well ok Windows Xp

but on Vista it look like that...





















can you help me with it :sigh:


----------



## pharoah

have you reinstalled it yet?have you installed any patches for the game?


----------



## Leito.SR

what patches ??

it works well on xp

i also play Mostwanted ,Carbon and Underground 1 very well

i donnu whats wrong with this


----------



## pharoah

here ya go http://www.ea.com/official/nfs/underground/us/patch.jsp


----------



## Leito.SR

this patch for Underground 1 or 2 ?


----------



## pharoah

it should work for either i think.it scans for needed patches.


----------



## Leito.SR

ok man i'll try it


----------



## Leito.SR

same problem


----------



## pharoah

the next thing i would try is to reinstall it.with as many running processes as possible stopped.


----------

